# Will 15" wheels fit after 4 wheel disc conversion?



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

Need some help. My 67 GTO body is 100 miles away getting some metal work done. I am trying to get my frame finished up so i can drop the body on it for body part fitment, etc. I just completed a 4 wheel disc brake conversion with a 2 inch drop spindle which required me to up the wheel size to 15". I purchased US Mags-Ramblers 15" x 8" with +1mm Offset for the back and 15" X 7" with +1mm offset for the front. I have to either keep or return the new wheels within a few days. Question, assuming I use fairly standard size tires for these rims, will the set up fit in my unmodified wheel wells with adequate clearance for turning, etc.


As the pictures indicates wheel's outer rim sits approximately 11 7/8ths inches out from the hump in the frame and the front wheel's outer rim sets approximately 16" out from the frame at the front end of the rim.

My GTO originally had 4 wheel drums. The disc brake kit came from The Right Stuff and I used only 1 of the thin spacers to align the back rotors with the back calipers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, I run 18's up front with drop spindles and had to roll my fender. A 15 with a comparable size diameter (to the 14's)tire will be no problem for the wheel well. The question is will the disc brakes fit inside the rims.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

15x7 front and 15x8 rear will work with 4-4.25 in backspacing. They will clear the usual 11" disc brakes that come with most kits. Biggest tire you'll be able to go with on front will likely be 2356015.


----------

